# $89 Ferrari drive Boston



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds good until you see the route, although for $89 it may still be fun just to listen to the engine. Better than a tie for fathers day... 

http://www.groupon.com/boston

Many people who experience a sagging second act in their life's script often resort to a flashy car chase to liven things up. Distract the audience from a lifetime of glaring plot holes, unnecessary side characters, and flat, uninspired dialogue with the sheer adrenalized spectacle of today's Groupon: for $89, you get a 60-minute driving experience (15 minutes of training and 45 minutes on the road) on a driving course throughout Boston in a Ferrari 360 F1 transmission at The Motorsport Lab (a $499 value). All that's needed in addition to a driver's license is a credit card for incidentals, a signed liability disclaimer, and proof of current auto insurance.

An experiential marketing agency, The Motorsport Lab uses its fleet of supercars as mobile, rip-snorting billboards, giving cars an Indy 500, ad-plastered look that catches the eyes of passersby while naturally increasing the car's ability to reach racetrack speeds. Accompanied by a trained instructor, the driving course starts at Boloco Boston Common. Fifteen minutes gets you started with a quick safety and driving-procedure tutorial, including a rundown on paddle-shifter use and the proper way to nonchalantly exude opulence by smoking gold ingots like cigars. Afterward, you and your mentor will begin your 45-minute drive or 10 to 15 miles of drive time-whichever comes first-for a total of 60 minutes behind the wheel. Slowly roll through Back Bay while the deep, brilliant red catches the attention of drivers, pedestrians, and jealous cheetahs before you ramp things up on Memorial Drive and speed across the Charles River, possibly taking your chariot up to 6th gear. Finally, take a victory lap down Tremont and Boylston streets, unless more time and miles remain, in which case you'll have the opportunity to keep your Speed Racer helmet on for another quick duel with the mysterious Racer X.

Much more than just a beautiful frame sporting the logo of a bipedal horse, a Ferrari's 395-horsepower V8 engine can get you from 0-60 miles per hour in about 4.5 seconds, about the time it takes the Flash to save the world and build a gin distillery. The Ferrari 360's mix of super acceleration and ultra-smooth street cruising makes today's Groupon to The Motorsport Lab a high-octane way to celebrate a birthday, Father's Day, or promotion to double-0 status.

You must be at least 21 years old. Schedule at least four business days in advance


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

I heard that for an extra $89 they'll let you experience the sheer pleasure of crawling south along Mass. Ave, utilizing the Ferrari's extraordinary handling to avoid the higher-than-street-grade manhole covers. You'll be the talk of the town when you reach the intersection of Melnea Cass, where dozens of newfound admirers will jostle for the privilege of washing your windshield (or just flat out demand cash). A left turn will get you to the famous I-93, the "Southeast Distressway", where opportunities abound to test the excellence of the Ferrari's brakes.

(Additional fees apply for the 128-Mass. Pike loop. Tolls not included.)


----------

